# Hymer skirts / lower panels



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The lower panels have become discolored / stained They look like alluminium or brushed steel ???
I had a word with Premier and they said it is a known problem and that Hymer do a HS-SAL based cleaning kit but at £59 a go I thought I would ask on here.
I cant find an equivalent to HS-SAL but i can find alluminium / alloy polishes can anyone suggest a cleaner that i can get please.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have not tried this one myself but the reviews do look good:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Briliant-AL...8-3-fkmr0&keywords=Nu+shine+aluminium+cleaner

Mike


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*WD40*

We had same problem on our previous Hymer - not on our current van so perhaps they use different materials on different models. Anyway a guy told us he had had the same problem and we should use WD40. We didn't because we were trading the van in so didn't bother but he reckoned it worked.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Update on the skirts. 
After trawling e bay etc , trying WD40,I had a word with a body shop and the outcome was................CIF used to be called JIF. Applied neat using a white fabric like kitchen roll keep cleaning until the white fabric stops getting dirty then wash off and dry, then apply a coating of normal polish. 
Works like magic and at no cost (nicked the wife's CIF ).


----------

